# Is there a way to remove this green tint from lens flare?



## Brick (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm finally giving in and asking for help.  For a hobbyist I'm probably a little above average in my photoshop skills, but am probably far below average compared to other users here, so I'm hoping someone knows a way to do this.  

I come back to this picture every few months to try to fix it and I've still got nothing.  I've tried desaturating the greens (which either leaves some green or desaturates the yellow as well which I don't want). I've tried using curves, content aware fill, and who knows what else.  I can't even remember at this point.

It's an HDR and the flare is present in both 0 and +2 shots, so blending with one of the original shots is out.

The spot I'm talking about is lower center right in the path of the sun.  If anyone knows a way to fix this I would appreciate it.








Lake Fayetteville | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Chodie (Mar 11, 2011)

You could try to duplicate the layer, desaturate the greens, and then paint in the desired regions of the new layer into the old one using a layer mask.

If you need help with layer masking, here is a pretty good video on it.  





PS I really like your picture!


----------



## Chodie (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's the luck I had with the above method + some spot healing tool!  I'd be happy to explain more if you need.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 11, 2011)

I got rid of the green same as I would Chromatic Aberration.


----------



## Chodie (Mar 11, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I got rid of the green same as I would Chromatic Aberration.


 

And how do you do that?


----------



## Peano (Mar 13, 2011)

Make a soft selection of the flare area. Quick mask with a soft brush will do. 
Open a hue/sat adjustment layer (the selection will create a mask). 
Go to the yellows and make approximately the following adjustments. Note at the bottom of the dialog box that I shifted the default yellows a little to the right, toward the greens.


----------



## Brick (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic!  Thank you all, I knew someone would be able to help me.

Peano - I tried that same thing but my results were no where near as good as yours!  I'll have to try again with those settings.

Bynx - I'd be interested in how you did yours as well, I often have chromatic aberration issues.


----------

